# Samuel Rutherford on the need for ministers to speak in the face of error



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 11, 2019)

IT is a question not easily determined whether the _Church_ of _Christ_ suffer more by brethren, her mother’s sons _Edom_ within, or by strangers, _Babel_ without her walls: It is undeniable that thousands of godly people are carried away to _Familism, Antinomianism_ and _love to follow strangers_ because people are floods and seas, and teachers sit upon the waters as fair or stormy and rough winds ...

For more, see Samuel Rutherford on the need for ministers to speak in the face of error.


----------

